# Video recording?



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone use a recorder to spy on their Hedgie? If so, which one do you use? I always wondered what Taco is doing during the night when I'm sleeping. :grin: Also I will be out of town for week to visit some family. I'm leaving my old man to take care of Taco for a week and I just want to check on him from time to time.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-Wireless-Color-Camera-and-Monitor/20976628

This is what I use. It records to the monitor and also has an sd card.


----------

